# Marc breaks a speed milestone :)



## Marc (Jul 17, 2009)

Today I rode my weekly 30 mile flat route the fastest I ever have.  18.03 mph.

That's the fastest loop ride I've done solo YTD.  And even though this is my "flat" route it still has 1500 feet of vertical gain in it.  Heh.

The only other time I've broken 18 mph solo was on my way home from work once, but that's easier because work is about 300 feet higher in elevation than home which doesn't sound like it makes a big difference, but it does.

Ok, it's not all that fast, but I needed to gloat a little.  It was a long week, this was a good way to end it.  Now I gotta go rest for a hellacious 113 miles tomorrow, in the rain probably, around the Quabbin.  And I probably shouldn't have ridden hard today, but I couldn't help myself.  W00t.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 17, 2009)

Dude, that all you got?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 17, 2009)

You have a motor on that??


----------



## bvibert (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice work Marc.  I have absolutely no perspective as to how much of an accomplishment that is or isn't, but it sounds impressive to me.


----------



## mondeo (Jul 17, 2009)

I got 17 mph for the first time on a recent ride, much less climbing, and pushing hard.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 17, 2009)

If its anything like the morning rides I do, that speed kills it!
Way to Go!


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 17, 2009)

Excellent. 
Be careful out there tomorrow.


----------



## Marc (Jul 17, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Dude, that all you got?



*sigh*

Yeah, pretty much.  I'm slow.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 17, 2009)

Marc said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Yeah, pretty much.  I'm slow.



Well move in the right direction, keep it up!


----------



## Marc (Jul 17, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Well move in the right direction, keep it up!



Well, I haven't really focused my training this year on improving speed over those distances, I'm mostly working on my endurance.  The speed is just a by product.  If I were going out and racing crits every weekend, I'd be training a lot differently.


----------



## tjf67 (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice job on the speed.

Have fun up petersburg pass.  Did it a couple of times when I lived in Troy.  Slow and steady gets the worm.


----------

